# betta fish home advice



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

ok i have a 1 galleon tank, two plants and the scuplture. air pump , is it good enouhg to live for a while? will it like it?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

With enough water changes to keep his water clean he will make it I think one never knows but think positive ! With and one gallon I would do at least 3 50 percent and 1 100 percent water change per week maybe 2. Wait and see what others have to say on the water changes. Do you have a heater ? Betta like their water warm at 76-82 degrees. They tank looks abit crowed I think I would take the biggest one out of the decorations so your Betta will have more room to swim around in and maybe even take them both out and get something much smaller like a cave for him to explore with openings big enough so he doesnt get trapped inside. 

Good luck he will like if you give him more room to swim in by taking those two heads out.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

1 gallon isn't a lot of water. And all those ornaments are taking up room so that you probably have more like .75 of a gallon or less...

Consider taking some out, to give him more swim room/water. For a 1 gallon tank, you will need to do a few water changes per week and be sure not miss any, ammonia builds up fast in very little tanks.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah you might want to tank that sculpture out /: the plant should provide enough hiding spots for him/her


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually just took out the scuplture so just the two plants, wanted to give it a little more room :/


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

here this is now. 

Can i have some advice on the water changes. its my first tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally I would do three water changes per week- 2 50% changes & 1 100% change...
Minimum of 2 changes per week but personally I would do 3.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Personally I would do three water changes per week- 2 50% changes & 1 100% change...
> Minimum of 2 changes per week but personally I would do 3.


 
How do I do a 100 percent? Do i take my betta out and put in a cup that i have sit all night and cleaned? 




AND ALSO i do not have a heater. just air pump


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> How do I do a 100 percent? Do i take my betta out and put in a cup that i have sit all night and cleaned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, remove your betta in a cup and replace all the water. You can rinse stuff off in hot water, don't use soap! Be sure to float your betta's cup in the new water so he can adjust to temperature change. A betta could care less about an air pump, they will still breathe at the surface.

What temperature does your tank stay at without a heater?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Do you have water conditioner ? You have to have it when you do water changes and when you do 100 percent you can put him in a cup, when you do 50 percent you can leave him it and use a turkey baster to take out the water with, or a cup which ever works best for you.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have some tetra aqua conditioner plus. and its like 71 degrees in my room so i guess thats temp of water too, sometimes my room is 69-72


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> I have some tetra aqua conditioner plus. and its like 71 degrees in my room so i guess thats temp of water too, sometimes my room is 69-72


That's way too cold. I suggest you get an adjustable heater, 10-25 watts. 
The minimum temp is 75. But they thrive in 78-80 degrees.

Too cold of water is both uncomfortable and makes them more prone to illness & disease- which is life threatening.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

how long does the water need to set before i get the betta? i was gonna get it tomorrow i jsut set it up. so itd be like 16 hours or so


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

can you post me a link for a heater i can get from petsmart for my 1 galleon tank. i have this tank 


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't have personal experience with heaters small
Enough for your tank but I've heard good things about fluval and elite heaters. Make sure the heater you buy is adjustable, has thermostat and is between 10-25 watts.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

this good ?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

it doesnt look adjustable but review said its 79-81 for three months and works great


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> it doesnt look adjustable but review said its 79-81 for three months and works great


If it's not adjustable it won't heat Like you want it to.

Would you order a heater online? I can find you a good heater but it would be one only good for ordering online.

You don't have to let the tank water sit long, It will take a few hours to get to room temp.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

im not gonna get a heater. its just not safe to heat a galleon of water. should i just get a different fish  i really wanted a betta


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> im not gonna get a heater. its just not safe to heat a galleon of water. should i just get a different fish  i really wanted a betta


You can heat a gallon of water you just need a low wattage adjustable heater.

There are very few fish that can go in a 1 gal tank.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

can you post a link for a heater from like walmart or something :/ ill buy one if u show me exact one.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> can you post a link for a heater from like walmart or something :/ ill buy one if u show me exact one.


I googled it and people have found the "hydor theo 25 watt" heater in store at petsmart, although it's not listed online. Maybe you will find it there.

If not: 
http://www.petco.com/product/116663/Hydor-THEO-UL-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater.aspx

Or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

this is what i am gonna get 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11801485


can i put fish in with heater at same time?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright I hope it works for you, I've heard that heater sucks.. But.. 

Anyways I would put the heater in first and let it sit. Keep an eye on the temperature and don't add the betta until you see a stable temperature.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i heard it works great for a 1 galleon. it sucks for anyyhing above, :/ u got me nervous


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Heaters are not scary tools if they are adjustable, have a thermostat and you read the instructions.

The aqueon has none of those things, and I've heard of people getting this heater and it not working.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i just kinda wanna get a cheap one. i already spent 40 bucks


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> i just kinda wanna get a cheap one. i already spent 40 bucks


I totally understand. My heater was only about $17ish including shipping, has thermostat & it's adjustable. But my heater is 50 watts which is too much for a 1 gal tank.

Good luck


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i think ill get the top fin 7.5 watts heater. i just want really small watts


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

or wait i am gonna get this one. its great reviews

<LI id=Marina_Submersible_Mini_Aquarium_Heaters class=bcLink _extended="true">Marina Submersible Mini Aquarium Heaters17 bucks oh well


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Top Fin heaters are known to produce this slime chemical. :/ A 15 watt is maximum for that tank. Get a GOOD heater, (Like the Hydor THEO) and do the right water changes and then your fish will be fine. Can't you buy a heater from online?


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008&lmdn=Aquarium+Size


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i perferr not to :/

is that one good ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I had that until I bought a better heater. It only heated up my tank 2 degrees. :/ It was 74F-76F. Not good for your Betta! But why don't you prefer? Sorry if I'm a bit pushing you.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i dont like waiting :/ i kinda wanna get the fish tomorrow. i am gonna do the 10 watt. it looks like amazing reviews :/ it has to work for 1 galleon :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you mean the heater above? It's not good..


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

it got great ratings.. whats a good heater for 1 galleon tank from petsmart post link


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So? It's a bad heater, period. I went on the website and there's nothing good except for bigger tanks. Money is an issue, right? Could you get a Kritter Keeper? It's cheap and the biggest one is at least 5 gallons.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I sudgest getting a well don;t know I've spent a lot on my fish already more than $40 like $100's But I have three and still one more tank to go so a 2g for one of my Bettas. Is that a divider in that tank> take the divider out so the fish has more room. I was wondering that.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

here these are legit adjustable ones.

which one for a 1 gal

http://www.petco.com/N_24_5021/Fish-Tank-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Heaters


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Could you get the heater I recommended? Hydor THEO? It heats, adjustable, and are one of the best heaters out there...


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

anywhere i can get it but online


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's in Petco. I saw it online but you should check.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

expensive... http://www.petco.com/product/116663/Hydor-THEO-UL-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater.aspx?Ntt=Hydor%20THEO&OneResultRedirect=1 


too big?? for 1 galleon tank


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The heater is 25 watts and mine is... no more than 9 inches.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

so 25 watt one is ok for 1 galleon?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It should be. Check the temperature daily and it also offs itself once it heats the tank to the dialed temperature.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

kk ill buy it tomorrow thanks. u think my betta will be happy in the one galleon with a air pump and a heater


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I would take out the air pump or just off it. Too much surface movement and Bettas prefer still waters.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeep LebronTheBetta is Right.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with gentle surface movement. If the fish is getting blown around or sits in one corner to avoid the flow, then I'd turn it off for sure. 

Glad you got a heater, you'll see it makes a world of difference to their colour & activity level. As for expense.. welcome to the world of responsible fishkeeping, lol. Providing all your fish needs is not dirt cheap, and bettas aren't actually the easiest fish in the world. Not that the pet stores are going to tell you this...

But since you're spending $ anyway, do think about upgrading to a slightly bigger space, 2.5 gallons or more. More swimmy space for the fish, more water to dilute waste, less water changes, less chance of overheating, more room for decorations/plants/whatever.

It might be 20 more dollars for a larger tank, but trust me - it can save you double that in medications and worry, should you get too busy to be changing that one gallon tank three times a week... 

Up to you, though. Hope your betta's doing fine and you're enjoying him. =)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I think a 10g or 5g tank should not be that expensive. Get what you can and dcorations should also not be that high nor garvel. Anyways this is just my opinion before this forum and some reaserch i did not know how to ptorpely crae for my fish. one thing I learned though don;t put them in a community aqaurium because they are more subsetible to sickness.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

honestly i was dying to get a larger tank, but i had a 30 galleon tank when i was like 10 and it just cracked one day and you know my room turned into the atlantic ocean so i was lucky to get this approed even :/


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

does it look happy in its heated air pumped one galleon tank


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, if one gallon is all you can have, then that's how it is.. (I can't imagine 30 gallons of water and fish on the carpet, it must have been awful!). 

Just keep up the necessary water changes (I'd do 3 per week, 2 half, 1 full) to keep ammonia down - great that you found a heater, too!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad you found a heater 

Pretty fish!


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

is 83 too hot?


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

he kinda just hides behind the plants and stuff and is in a plant right now. im not like doing anyting wrong right?


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i tried feeding him and he wasnt hungry


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

83 is a little warm for permanent housing, I keep my tank at a steady 80.

When bettas first come home they are often shy and won't eat for any where from a few days to a few weeks. As long as he shows no other signs of illness he should be okay


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My tank gets to be pretty high because I have no air conditioning and I even have to cool it down some days. 83 is okay but it should not go higher than that. Give your betta time to adjust and monitor him to make sure he is not acting strange (laying on bottom of tank breathing heavily, for example). He will eat with time but may take a while before his appetite kicks in. All fish are different and you have to get to know your little buddy before you can determine what is normal or not. The first week can be the hardest sometimes.

Your display is pretty and as long as you keep the water changes under a regular schedule, he can live a long and prosperous life.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

my 10 watt heater went to 85 so i unplugged it, but i think its caise the light is on too. so i am gonna turn light off when i go to bed and keep the heater on then is that good idea?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> my 10 watt heater went to 85 so i unplugged it, but i think its caise the light is on too. so i am gonna turn light off when i go to bed and keep the heater on then is that good idea?


Yes, always turn the light off at night to give your betta an opportunity to rest.
If it had a thermostat, you wouldn't be having a hard time with the heater :/

Good luck!


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

i was gonna get the hydro one but it was too big in size. my fish just ate his first piece of food and threw it up...


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

and i m doing a 50 percent water change tomorrow. then another one wednesday and then full one friday


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

and i am asking on yahoo answers. and some people are saying i dont need air pump or a heater and say heat is 72-76... 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120826183042AAUfLX0


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Those people are not a reliable resource.
Bettas comes from Thailand, which is a very hot & humid place. They live in rice paddies that stretch on for miles..

78-82 is the temperature range they thrive in.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

im just so paranoid about this fish. i want him to be happy.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

jackster911 said:


> im just so paranoid about this fish. i want him to be happy.


I think all of us betta keepers get paranoid. It is just a sign that you care! 
Thailand weather: http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Bangkok+Thailand+THXX0002

Warm water does a betta fish wonders. I have before and after photos of my female betta, teeney.

The before picture is of when I first brought her home in April. The after picture was a few weeks ago. See how much brighter she looks? This is what warm, clean water can do for a pet store betta :')


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

awh  ok hey so i unplugged heater you know. it is stuck at 85 and i am going to bed in a hour or two, when i go to bed should i plug in heater? or will it exceed to like 200 degrees and boil


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would unplug it and only use it when you are there to check the temp of the water and I would do that often.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

so keep it off tonight :/ it might drop alot


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

omg it just ate 2 pellets  i love my betta


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

this fish is so fun to watch  i hope hes happy i really hope he is


ON SERIOUS NOTE:

should i keep heater off tonight, its still at 85?


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

can i have a feeding plan for betta? i was just gonna do 2 pellets morning and night. i just fed him like 4 tongiht cause i just got him and he hasnt eaten all day.

that sound good?

also is it normal for him to lay on bottom of the tank ?


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

hey i just got a 2.5 galleon thing cause i felt bad. im moving him in tomorrow. can i take his heater out and put it in the 2.5 gal right now or will he die overnight ??


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Good for you on the 2.5 gallon have no idea on the heatre part though.


----------



## jackster911 (Aug 26, 2012)

he looks depressed. and i have a 7.5watt heater and its like 83 degrees in 2.5 im just gonna keep my 1 gal heater in the 2.5 and move betta there tomrorr.w hes gonna be cold one day and night


----------

